# Need Recommendation For Snow Tractor



## rubberguy (Aug 21, 2010)

I need some recommendations on a riding mower and attachment to handle the snow this Winter.

We just moved into a new house with 500' of road I am responsible for.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Rubberguy! Don't know the budget at hand, nor how much snow you get there, but I would get a lawn or garden tractor, as they are built better, and have the weight to push wet snow, better than a riding mower. AQ blade would suffice, but a snow thrower is going to be the quickest and easiest, not to mention the most expensive and the envy of your neighbors!


----------



## Frankie of PA (Oct 10, 2010)

Look into a older Bolens tube frame. I use a H14 and it is a pretty tough little tractor.


----------

